

Firefox 3.5 Beta 4 is out... - nshah
http://developer.mozilla.org/devnews/index.php/2009/04/27/firefox-35-beta-4-now-available-for-download/

======
trickjarrett
Until Firebug catches up with the Betas I'll be sticking with the public
releases.

